# Here you go, Custom.



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

As much as I know this is a bad idea, no one punks me out. Ever.

Girl on the far right. My wife, the mother of my child. No need for me to try and doll her up. No need to show her tits popping out. I won't disrespect her like that. This is just a normal shot of her.






...and fuck it, here is my son, the kid she blessed me with. Too cute not to share. Plus, I will just destroy the fuck out of anyone who says some stupid shit.


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 19, 2012)

who are the other two girls and why aren't they fucking me?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

you can have the both of them. thats her sister and cousin. bitches be trippin'.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

Why doesnt her face loook like leather...custom told me leather faces were hot


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 19, 2012)

your wife is a cutie, so is her sister and cousin. Good work sir.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 19, 2012)

Cool kid man.. I have 4 boys..He looks like a little stud!!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

Her sister looks a lot better than that, terrible pic for her though lol Maybe I can get something better for the fellas 
The cousin. Where do I begin??? Nice girl. Terrible decisions.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

Had no reason to post these...custom hasnt done shit


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Her sister looks a lot better than that, terrible pic for her though lol Maybe I can get something better for the fellas
> The cousin. Where do I begin??? _*Nice girl. Terrible decisions*_.


Going to need her phone number, bro.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Cool kid man.. I have 4 boys..He looks like a little stud!!


haha thanks, bro. He's a lady killer already. Big, blue eyes(can't really tell from the pic), and he already knows how to work it. It's ridiculous sometimes LOL


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Going to need her phone number, bro.


Pregnant by her wigger boyfriend. Living in the hood now. Knowing you, not even close to the type of girl you'd talk to lol


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 19, 2012)

Good looking family!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Had no reason to post these...custom hasnt done shit


You know me though, I can't get punked out like that.

I know he's going to try his hardest to make her look her best, but I'm satisfied with my efforts.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Good looking family!


Thanks, Anny.


----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2012)

Dude my girl is in stiches, hold on I have to shrink them all be a few minutes


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Pregnant by her wigger boyfriend. Living in the hood now. Knowing you, not even close to the type of girl you'd talk to lol


Good call.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

custom said:


> dude my girl is in stiches, hold on i have to shrink them all be a few minutes


 yay...finally the golem head pics are coming!!!!


----------



## JR. (Feb 19, 2012)

Dude dont even really know you,but ur a cool bro in my book.Have a good day with ur family.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks, JR.


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yay...finally the _*golem head pics*_ are coming!!!!


rofl...you said it, I didn't.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

Custom, whats taking so long? 

You came up with the idea, yet I'm the first to strike.

Don't you have any pictures of her lying around?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yay...finally the golem head pics are coming!!!!





Aries1 said:


> rofl...you said it, I didn't.


LOLZ, I thought he was talking about me at first


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL @ Custom setting up a half naked photo shoot.

If I'm somehow proven wrong about his girl, I can admit that. I'll be waiting.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

Butterfaced e girlfriend


bwahhaahahahah and shit...owned


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 19, 2012)

Your wife looks like she's 16


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

If I see a natural looking pic of her, that is good, I will give props.

If she looks like a slut, who is trying too hard, I will just call it how I see it.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Your wife looks like she's 16


That's hot! Pedo style!

She's 23, as am I. With any luck, we'll look like were 35, when were 45. Or at least I can dream lol


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> That's hot! Pedo style!
> 
> She's 23, as am I. With any luck, we'll look like where 35, when we're 45. Or at least I can dream lol


nice edit


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 19, 2012)

nice. sister is in the middle i'm guessing.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> your wife looks like she's 16


 

my wife also looks lie a child in person


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

aries1 said:


> nice edit


i type too fast sometimes. Quit catching me in these traps!!!!!!


----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2012)

Enough said please leave IM you lose!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> nice. sister is in the middle i'm guessing.


Cousin is in the middle. Everyone gets confused with who's sisters with who in her family. My mom, for one, can never get it right. After 9 years lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

I was gonna tear you apart


and you still did not appear with your username

but you cannot be fuking serious...talking about our chicks


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 19, 2012)

custom said:


> Enough said please leave IM you lose!


Your girl has a smoking body, dude.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

KOS, fix that pic. its too damn big lol


----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I was gonna tear you apart
> 
> 
> and you still did not appear with your username
> ...


 Just wait my man tonights pics have messages for your girl and sissybenjs boarding pass is next your both done here


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 19, 2012)

wtf have I just seen


----------



## cube789 (Feb 19, 2012)

cool family benj


----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Your girl has a smoking body, dude.


 Thanks bro, shes sitting hear turning red (blushing) Ive created a monster she charging the camera up


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 19, 2012)

What kind of pussy is she holding?  I love pussy, both two and four legged.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

Let me apologize for the way I talked about Ms. Custom. I should have just raped Custom himself, but you know how it is, being bipolar.

Anyhow, here is a side by side comparison:









This is comparing apples to oranges. To be completely honest, I would never guess she is only 33. I would think 40+....and yes, I would fondle her funbags.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

Im not gonna beat on her unless you push me ...buyt clearly the only things loo good on her are the ones that can be fixed with surgery


and you were still too much a coward to apear


fail


----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> What kind of pussy is she holding? I love pussy, both two and four legged.


Its a bengal cat. Part tabby part leopard


----------



## cube789 (Feb 19, 2012)

custom said:


> Its a bengal cat. Part tabby part leopard


 
have to admit, that's pretty awesome


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

Its an ocelot you moron


----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Let me apologize for the way I talked about Ms. Custom. I should have just raped Custom himself, but you know how it is, being bipolar.
> 
> Anyhow, here is a side by side comparison:
> 
> ...


Your tring but failing my post has been up 5 mins. Ive got 12 pms on her


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Im not gonna beat on her unless you push me ..._*but clearly the only things look good on her are the ones that can be fixed with surgery*_
> 
> 
> and you were still too much a coward to apear
> ...



ding ding ding.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

Not about her face im sure


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

bwahaha, the only reason anyone cares is because she has fake tits. Look at her face in the pic we reposted. seriously?


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice family bigbenj.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> bwahaha, the only reason anyone cares is because she has fake tits. Look at her face in the pic we reposted. Seriously?


 my wife has fake boobs..and shes pretty....yay


----------



## cube789 (Feb 19, 2012)

custom said:


> Your tring but failing my post has been up 5 mins. Ive got 12 pms on her


 
loooooooooooool

delusional at best


----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Its an ocelot you moron


 Once again wrong its a spotted brown tabby. Ocelot are illegal in my state. Please research before you post. Or would you like me to post up her paper work also. Bro its getting boring proving you wrong all the time


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 19, 2012)

How old is your girl Ben? I cant say if shes cute or not til i know for legal reasons lol


----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my wife has fake boobs..and shes pretty....yay


 Weve all seen your girl fake tits will not help her at all!!!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh lordy7 this is just too easy...beeeeutiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






EEEERRR....EEEEEEERRRRR....WRAAAAAARRRR


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my wife has fake boobs..and shes pretty....yay


I agree. I don't see how people hate on her. I see past the tits, and see that she has a pretty face. Facebook pic of you guys shows that.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> How old is your girl Ben? I cant say if shes cute or not til i know for legal reasons lol


LOL. shes 23. We both look like babies.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Nice family bigbenj.


Thanks, Max.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 19, 2012)

K shes cute. She looks 16-18 thats good for a chick that had a kid


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

IS PURDY HURRRRR...WHERE ME CHIN....DIRPY DIRPT


----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Oh lordy7 this is just too easy...beeeeutiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your tactics are failing. Blown up pics are always unfocused  FAILURE!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 19, 2012)

Is that custom on the right?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

Holy fuking shit goddamn it!!!!!!!wtf is going on!!!!!!


----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Is that custom on the right?


 Negative its my brother in law Im with the camera. Nice try


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

custom said:


> your tactics are failing. Blown up pics are always unfocused failure!!!


 

dude if it was unfocused it would help hide flaws...cant hide this shit sorry...you posted the pics man


not of you though...punk ass


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> dude if it was unfocused it would help hide flaws...cant hide this shit sorry...you posted the pics man
> 
> 
> not of you though...punk ass


you can blow up the pic of my wife, too. we'll see what it looks like.


----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Holy fuking shit goddamn it!!!!!!!wtf is going on!!!!!!


Big failure Killer. people are alot smarter than you. remember they will see the real pics way before they get to these. BTW surgery down here is cheap but wont help that roadkill wife of yours, try a couple of baseball bats to the face


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm going to leave this alone now.
The bipolar side of me is slowly creeping in, and I don't want to be disrespectful anymore. I'm better than that. Good day.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

custom said:


> big failure killer. People are alot smarter than you. Remember they will see the real pics way before they get to these. Btw surgery down here is cheap but wont help that roadkill wife of yours, try a couple of baseball bats to the face


 dude my wife is georgous...we know the truth about yours now...its over...peace


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

Heart shaped lips...oval doe eyes....great skin...personailty shining thru


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 19, 2012)

custom no one is going to admit it because of the efight, but she would not have a hard time getting laid around here. she looks happy and has warm eyes. you guys should be enjoying the fruits of your labors and lives not growling over who has the bigger bone. bigbenj.... eh never mind where was i.... you did bring this on yourself being so mean to mrs kos but not sure if anything led up to that. if the guys want to fight fine but wives n kids shouldn't get shot at. we need some rules of engagement. or maybe each person just needs to have some standard he holds himself to as to what it means to be and behave like a man.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 19, 2012)

This is probably the best shot out of all custom posted. I cropped it and cloned over the toilet sign.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

@KOS

I don't even say stuff that nice to her. I need to step my game up!

I'm beginning to see how you pulled that fox of a wife...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 19, 2012)

and that cat is freaking cool.


----------



## jadean (Feb 19, 2012)

Beautiful family benj


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

little wing said:


> custom no one is going to admit it because of the efight, but she would not have a hard time getting laid around here. She looks happy and has warm eyes. You guys should be enjoying the fruits of your labors and lives not growling over _*who has the bigger bone. Bigbenj.... Eh never mind where was i.... *_you did bring this on yourself being so mean to mrs kos but not sure if anything led up to that. If the guys want to fight fine but wives n kids shouldn't get shot at. We need some rules of engagement. Or maybe each person just needs to have some standard he holds himself to as to what it means to be and behave like a man.


hahahahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

jadean said:


> Beautiful family benj


Thanks, brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 19, 2012)

_*biggayj's wife...*_


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 19, 2012)

all you guys are going to end up getting on IM is pictures of each others dicks if you keep being so mean to ladies that allow you to post their pics on here.



at least i'll be happy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> @kos
> 
> i don't even say stuff that nice to her. I need to step my game up!
> 
> I'm beginning to see how you pulled that fox of a wife...


 

you gotta to let a woman know what she means to you...if you dont someone else will


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

little wing said:


> custom no one is going to admit it because of the efight, but she would not have a hard time getting laid around here. She looks happy and has warm eyes. You guys should be enjoying the fruits of your labors and lives not growling over who has the bigger bone. Bigbenj.... Eh never mind where was i.... You did bring this on yourself being so mean to mrs kos but not sure if anything led up to that. If the guys want to fight fine but wives n kids shouldn't get shot at. We need some rules of engagement. Or maybe each person just needs to have some standard he holds himself to as to what it means to be and behave like a man.


 you are right....im done being that low...thank you wise milf


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you gotta to let a woman know what she means to you...if you dont someone else will


Isn't that the truth. I do, I just never put it that way, you sly fox, you.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

Through PM, Custom and myself have squashed this. Too much time wasted. Fuck, I need to be more mature sometimes.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> isn't that the truth. I do, i just never put it that way, you sly fox, you.


 

i was shown what it would be like to not have her here


i went from being self absorbed and depressed but functional to sitting in an empty house with no baby crib in it...not even wanting to breathe or move

when you are around her imagine a world without her in it...youll know what to say


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 19, 2012)

All the ladies are beautiful but if I had to decide who is the most attractive to me on just appearance alone I go with KOS's woman.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

Lol im not in it heavy


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

That's not even an option in this!!!! lol


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 19, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> All the ladies are beautiful but if I had to decide who is the most attractive to me on just appearance alone I go with KOS's woman.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

I like that picture of her/them too.

It's not fair, though. Next to the ogre that is KOS, my asshole would look good.(you faggots would like that, wouldn't you?)


----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> IS PURDY HURRRRR...WHERE ME CHIN....DIRPY DIRPT


 Its funny you got nothing. How come you cant say anything about the face or body. Weve all seen the rugrat your caring around. Someone should just put a bullet in your girls head....wait or am I melting


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 19, 2012)

Ben, beautiful family.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks, DJ, or is it ~RaZr~


----------



## cube789 (Feb 19, 2012)

heavyiron said:


>


 
winrar


----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2012)

heavyiron said:


>


 yeah if you like crosseyed women...lol Gonna file this pic for a rainy day


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i was shown what it would be like to not have her here
> 
> 
> i went from being self absorbed and depressed but functional to sitting in an empty house with no baby crib in it...not even wanting to breathe or move
> ...



my second husband came to my job and proposed to me.... he said, "i was just sitting there looking at all your little things all that's you in the apt and i imagined what it would be like without you there" we divorced in 1990 and he died this time of year 2 years ago. the last two years of his life we saw each other for the first time since 89 and became best friends. i look all around my apt now and see little things he'd stop by and give me. a candle, a jewelry box, a painting, his leather jacket... i'm wearing one of his flannel shirts right now even. man. you put me in tears.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>


 Looks like she can cut ice with that chin. Tell woodywoodpecker I said hi!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 19, 2012)

custom said:


> Looks like she can cut ice with that chin. Tell woodywoodpecker I said hi!


You really gotta stop.


----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>


 Dude was that just up her nose


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



she's beautiful. and what's the saying?  vive la difference.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

little wing said:


> she's beautiful. And what's the saying? Vive la difference.


 probably saying hahai get cheetos and you dont


----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2012)

This thread has been ruined....thanks KOS


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

little wing said:


> my second husband came to my job and proposed to me.... He said, "i was just sitting there looking at all your little things all that's you in the apt and i imagined what it would be like without you there" we divorced in 1990 and he died this time of year 2 years ago. The last two years of his life we saw each other for the first time since 89 and became best friends. I look all around my apt now and see little things he'd stop by and give me. A candle, a jewelry box, a painting, his leather jacket... I'm wearing one of his flannel shirts right now even. Man. You put me in tears.


 im sorry...you are obviously a strong lady...i might be physically strong...but id curl up in a ball and die without my two little ones


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

WHAT SHE LOOKS LIKE AFTER WORKING 14 HRS....AWFUL I KNOW


----------



## secdrl (Feb 19, 2012)

They're both attractive.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

Done hijacking


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Thanks, DJ, or is it ~RaZr~



It's officially "RaZr", but "djlance" is ok


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>


These are the kind of pics I like. The ones where you catch them in a moment of happiness.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>


oooooo, is that chef boyardee spaghetti and meatballs?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> oooooo, is that chef boyardee spaghetti and meatballs?


 she likes spaghetti...i do not


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

I guarantee its chef boyardee. I can tell by the noodles and sauce. Ask her. lol


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

I think I like your wife better with that dark hair. looks natural(which I think it is)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> i think i like your wife better with that dark hair. Looks natural(which i think it is)


 we retty much dont know what her natural color is anymore


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> these are the kind of pics i like. The ones where you catch them in a moment of happiness.


best ever


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

I remember that one. That is good.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 19, 2012)

How in the hell did KOS land her???

She is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> best ever



Awesome picture KOS.


----------



## rage racing (Feb 19, 2012)

Ben, your family is beautiful
Custom, your girl has great tits....


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 19, 2012)

Really cute looking girl there. Congrats Ben.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> How in the hell did KOS land her???
> 
> She is absolutely beautiful.


He's a tough guy, but once the wife comes around, he lays the game down.
The vday post he left her on facebook even melted my heart :sniffle:


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> How in the hell did KOS land her???
> 
> She is absolutely beautiful.


 I LOOKED TOTALLY DIFFERENT WHEN WE MET....I EVEN HAD HAIR...


GIVING HER BACK THE OLD ME WITHOUT THE AWFUL ATTITUDE IS THE GOAL

SHE IS THE THING THAT DRIVES ME...SHOULD HAVE ALWAYS BEEN THAT WAY


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> he's a tough guy, but once the wife comes around, he lays the game down.
> The vday post he left her on facebook even melted my heart :sniffle:


 
dearest sweet little

i was on the road all day yesterday with no wife...you know what that means...i was sad,lonely,uncomfortable,nervous,apprehensive and nothing was fun
...i didnt even like the long john silvers(lickjohnalds retard) i snuck and ate while you were not around
...nothing is right in the world when you arent with me...the sun may as well never shine cause i dont care if i dont have... You...im 6 ft tall 267 pounds and tougher than nails but if i dont have my wife i am a scared litte boy with no place to call home
today i have you...now its all ok...i can take that breath i needed to survive...i can swim in those blue green eyes...you are the sun in my world...i dont have much to give but i love you...more than words can say though ill never stop trying to let you know just how much

happy valentines day



you mean that?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

I just jerked off to that.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

Doo be doo


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 19, 2012)

Alright guys....its getting a bit wishy washy in here. I feel like I just went through some space/time worm hole. I started out in Anything Goes and somehow ended up up in some Hallmark, Lifetime forum.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 19, 2012)

fitter420 said:


> Alright guys....its getting a bit wishy washy in here. I feel like I just went through some space/time worm hole. I started out in Anything Goes and somehow ended up up in some Hallmark, Lifetime forum.



These guys are faggots.   Learn to love it!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

fitter420 said:


> Alright guys....its getting a bit wishy washy in here. I feel like I just went through some space/time worm hole. I started out in Anything Goes and somehow ended up up in some Hallmark, Lifetime forum.


 KOS RULES ALL


----------



## littlekev (Feb 19, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Your wife looks like she's 16



Makes me respect ben even more


----------



## justhav2p (Feb 19, 2012)

Great looking fam Ben.  Your wife makes you look like a pedobear.... But she is smoking.

KOS, you are a pedobear, my girl peeked over to see your wifes pics and asked if I was looking at child porn.

Custom, 
Photoshop couldnt save you.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> great looking fam ben. Your wife makes you look like a pedobear.... But she is smoking.
> 
> Kos, you are a pedobear, my girl peeked over to see your wifes pics and asked if i was looking at child porn.
> 
> ...


 

my wife is a 25 year old nurse...a mommy to a 5 year old...owns a house...two cars...motorcycle...she is far from a girl

shes a badass...tough as nails


----------



## Tesla (Feb 19, 2012)

You kniggs are funny.


----------



## h2otapout (Feb 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> As much as I know this is a bad idea, no one punks me out. Ever.
> 
> Girl on the far right. My wife, the mother of my child. No need for me to try and doll her up. No need to show her tits popping out. I won't disrespect her like that. This is just a normal shot of her.
> 
> ...



Ur lady is really pritty, well done 

And ur son is just simply cute, congratulations


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 19, 2012)

Look at that lil gipper! Just a chip off the ol' block! Can't wait to have one the wifey and I are trying now...


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

Good luck, brother. Having a kid is amazing.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ben, custom and KOS, 

Your ladies are all beautiful, you should all be happy that they love you and you love them in return. It doesn't matter one bit what anyone else thinks of them, it matters what you think. My wife to me is the most beautiful woman in the world, you might not think so but I honestly don't give a fuck what you think.

Give it a rest guys, spend your time and energy showing your girl and your kids how much they mean to you.


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> KOS RULES ALL



Thats okay KOS, maybe Heavy could look into picking up some new sponsers from the likes of say...Tampax,Vagisil and maybe some sort of nursing pads.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

im don efighting for awhile...owning has been dished out...your a noob newayz


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 19, 2012)

he's a nice guy he was just trying to be funny. there's a lot of estrogen in here.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Ben, custom and KOS,
> 
> Your ladies are all beautiful, you should all be happy that they love you and you love them in return. It doesn't matter one bit what anyone else thinks of them, it matters what you think. My wife to me is the most beautiful woman in the world, you might not think so but I honestly don't give a fuck what you think.
> 
> Give it a rest guys, spend your time and energy showing your girl and your kids how much they mean to you.



 Agree with that. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but this turned into a dick measuring contest, and if you haven't noticed, I have no problem whipping it out, if need be


----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> Great looking fam Ben. Your wife makes you look like a pedobear.... But she is smoking.
> 
> KOS, you are a pedobear, my girl peeked over to see your wifes pics and asked if I was looking at child porn.
> 
> ...


 You really meant to say your heman looked over. Join the thread and put that toothless skanker up. you got no game bro


----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im don efighting for awhile...owning has been dished out...your a noob newayz


Id quite also after being proved wrong time after time after time. Should I list them all for ya.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

custom said:


> Id quite also after being proved wrong time after time after time. Should I list them all for ya.


 you said heavy could judge and he did...i win an i wasnt even in it

youve been owned

its over


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

Heavy is obsessed with Mrs. KOS lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Heavy is obsessed with Mrs. KOS lol


 me too


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 19, 2012)

Naw, she just has a very beautiful face. 

I'm madly deeply in love with my wife.


----------



## independent (Feb 20, 2012)

If I had to pick who I wanted to bang in this thread it would be Heavy.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 20, 2012)

x2


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you gotta to let a woman know what she means to you...if you dont someone else will



The way Mrs. KOS is looking at him is pure money. I wouldn't care if she was dog ugly ( and we all know thats not my opinion of her) To have a  woman look at you like that is golden. Good for you KOS. but like Heavy says 
How the fuck did you reel that one in?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 21, 2012)

you're all a bunch of lactating, hallmark-writing, punching well above your class bitches 

 . . .  n I would vote for Little Wing


----------



## boss (Feb 21, 2012)

Cap you watch your mouth!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 21, 2012)

JUST SAYIN


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 21, 2012)

^^^shes hot dude, too bad she's married to a psycho


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 21, 2012)

I want my 12 minutes back after reading all of this.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 21, 2012)

Lots of BS going on in this thread.

Bottom line:  Who is leaving IM?  Bigbenj or Custom?

As Saney would say: Answer me goddamn it.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 21, 2012)

I got nothing against custom but the bi-polar retart proved his worth...

just sayin


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 21, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> I got nothing against custom but the bi-polar retart proved his worth...
> 
> just sayin


Thank you??? LOL


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 21, 2012)

You stood up for a fellow member (and showed your member to do it) Its the I.M. way.
Not like you were taught in the pit where its every homo for himself.


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 21, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> You stood up for a fellow member (and showed your member to do it) Its the I.M. way.
> *Not like you were taught in the pit where its every homo for himself*.


If that were the case you would be a Pit leader, gramps.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 21, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> If that were the case you would be a Pit leader, gramps.



What the fuck, did you find my watch yet?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 21, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Lots of BS going on in this thread.
> 
> Bottom line: Who is leaving IM? Bigbenj or Custom?
> 
> As Saney would say: Answer me goddamn it.


 technically ben and custom both lost...so they both should have to leave...but since i win an im a nice guy...i will allow them to stay


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 21, 2012)

fuck off, nigga, I saved your ass, were even. You don't call the shots in this relationship. I'm the boss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 21, 2012)

Fuck me, now goddamn it!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Feb 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Fuck me, now goddamn it!!!


Only if you return the favor!!!
I'm not taking no for an answer!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 21, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> You stood up for a fellow member (and showed your member to do it) Its the I.M. way.
> Not like you were taught in the pit where its every homo for himself.


This is the nicest post anyone has ever made about me...sniffle


----------



## XYZ (Feb 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> technically ben and custom both lost...so they both should have to leave...but since i win an im a nice guy...i will allow them to stay


 

This is BS, I want someone gone.  This "nice guy" routine they are playing is such a load of sh*t.

SOMEONE MUST BE GONE!  otherwise administration is going to have to be called in to make a final decision.

I'll give you 24 hours to make the final decision.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 21, 2012)

Custom


----------



## XYZ (Feb 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Custom


 

Thank you, and done.


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 21, 2012)

this thread suddenly became funny


----------



## independent (Feb 21, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> this thread suddenly became funny



barely.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 21, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> barely.


 
you have so maNy contributions to the board...i will list them



1. ..........



Nevermind


----------



## independent (Feb 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you have so maNy contributions to the board...i will list them
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your only contribution is soliciting guys for their picture.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 21, 2012)

wash rinse repeat

son


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 21, 2012)

Biggayj's girl is second but its weird judging because she looks like a child and the pedo repulsion threw me off a bit.

Customs gal has beauty but she fails the arm test. I like Caucasians.


KOs's woman first place
Gayfags girl second
Customs third


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 21, 2012)

arm test?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 21, 2012)

A Caucasian loan officer explained the arm test to me years ago. His boss asked him how he was always able to have the best customers that always paid back their loans. He said "I do the arm test". His boss asked "what's the arm test"? He replied by holding up his arm and said "if their arm is darker than mine I don't make the loan".


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## independent (Feb 22, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> A Caucasian loan officer explained the arm test to me years ago. His boss asked him how he was always able to have the best customers that always paid back their loans. He said "I do the arm test". His boss asked "what's the arm test"? He replied by holding up his arm and said "if their arm is darker than mine I don't make the loan".



So heavys a gay racist?


----------

